# Movies you watch again and again



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

I don't watch very many movies more than once, but there's a few that I can't seem to get enough of. And they're all really different. My two favorites are One Flew Over the Cuckoos Nest and Princess Bride...an unlikely pair. (I've seen Groundhog Day a few times too.)

What movies do you like to watch again and again?
L.J.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Several, but my two all-time, will-never-get-old favorites are An Officer and a Gentleman and The Man From Snowy River.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

I usually won't pull one out to watch again, but if I'm flipping through the channels, there's certain movies I just have to stop and watch.

Any of the Back to the Future trilogy.
Overboard  (this one drives my wife nuts)
Dumb and Dumber
Parent Trap (either one)
Planes, Trains and Automobiles
Stand by Me
Sixteen Candles
The Princess Bride

And others I can't think of.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm right there with you swolf on Overboard.  Love that movie.  My husband and I quote that all the time.  At least a few times a week.  'I hunt it, you cook it--You shot a chicken?"  "I didn't marry very well, did I?"  Love love love it.  It's possible we could recite 90% of that movie.

And Sixteen Candles, oh yes.  Every girl has their own Jake Ryan in high school.  only, they usually don't get him.  And Star Wars never gets old.

My husband has watched Shawshank Redemption dozens of times.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Lisa Scott said:


> I'm right there with you swolf on Overboard. Love that movie. My husband and I quote that all the time. At least a few times a week. 'I hunt it, you cook it--You shot a chicken?" "I didn't marry very well, did I?" Love love love it. It's possible we could recite 90% of that movie.


   

I hear they're remaking it.

Blasphemy I tell ya!


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Sixteen Candles is so awesome   And I totally agree about every girl having a Jake Ryan


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

"Monty Python and the Holy Grail"
"Four Weddings and a Funeral"
"Animal House"


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2011)

Arkali said:


> Sixteen Candles is so awesome  And I totally agree about every girl having a Jake Ryan


Then don't read this! 



> _Listen to all the Thompson Twins songs you want, but let's finally admit that Jake Ryan from "Sixteen Candles" is never coming to get you._
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/08/06/AR2009080603039.html


That article went viral after it was written. I suspect women who were teens in the 1980s had something to do with that!

I'm a John Hughes junkie. I love everything he wrote, but mainly those great movies from the 80s.


----------



## VKScott (Apr 14, 2011)

The Godfather.

There's a beauty about it from which I can never seem to look away.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

I read the Jake Ryan article when it came out!  I thought it was just me in love with Jake.

I saw my own high school Jake Ryan at a bar when I was in college.  I was drunk, as one often is at a bar--especially during college, and I told him I loved him in high school.  To which he said, "You should have told me."

Of course, that would be the correct thing to say to a drunk young woman at a bar.  However, I was dating my husband at the time, so I never did get my Jake Ryan.  Sigh....


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

I love Animal House too! Both it and One Flew Over the Cuckoos Nest were filmed in Oregon, but I swear that has nothing to do with why I love them.
L.J.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

oh, and remaking Overboard?  I won't have, I tell you.  I just won't have it.  (Although it would be really cute if Goldie's daughter played Annie.)


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

My two favorite movies are The Insider and Ruby In Paradise. I've watched both a number of times. Will pull them out whenever the mood strikes.

Mary D.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Pretty sure I've read that article, too   I was best friends with my Jake Ryan, all through high school.  Sadly, he passed away when he was 22 - car accident.  I still correspond with his Daddy  

Okay - for a cheerier topic - I also love The Princess Bride


----------



## deanfromaustralia (Mar 24, 2011)

Blade Runner.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

The LotR movies., preferably one after another with lots of coke and popcorn.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

I forgot about Forrest Gump.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Sabrina (Harrison Ford, Julia Ormond, Greg Kinnear version)
American President
The Princess Bride


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I love movies, and there are a lot that I watch over and over again, but here are a few:

Pride and Prejudice (A&E 1995 mini-series version with Colin Firth)
Jaws
While You Were Sleeping
Raiders of the Lost Ark
Summer School (Mark Harmon and Kirstie Alley)
The Presidio (Mark Harmon, Sean Connery, and Meg Ryan)
Multiplicity
Bull Durham
Airplane

And many, many more.


----------



## deanfromaustralia (Mar 24, 2011)

"The Dish"

A sweet little Australian film about our role in the moon landing. The TV pictures that were beamed around the world from the moon were transmitted by a satellite dish in a town called Parkes in NSW Australia.

The Dish takes a light hearted look at that momentous period.


----------



## Patrick Fox (May 4, 2011)

There are so many of them, but my top three are:

Angels With Dirty Faces

Sin City

Shaun of the Dead


----------



## Marcin Wrona (Apr 28, 2011)

I watch Casablanca pretty much every year, and somehow it never gets old.

I've also watched Gosford Park a whole bunch of times. Some of that was because the various intrigues are so briefly depicted that it's hard to get a whole picture of the movie without a couple of views, and some of it was to listen to the (fantastic) commentary track about how rich households were organized in that period.

Also, martial arts flicks. Fists of Fury is gold.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'll second the BBC "Pride and Prejudice" with Colin Firth. I think I have watched that at least twice a year since it came out.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Karen Wojcik Berner said:


> I'll second the BBC "Pride and Prejudice" with Colin Firth. I think I have watched that at least twice a year since it came out.


So have I, as well as my daughters and my late sister. There's nothing that lifts the spirits of a hopeless romantic (moi) like 5 hours of Colin Firth as Mr. Darcy.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Dr. Strangelove

The Right Stuff

Gone With the Wind


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Airplane, Princess Bride, and (for some reason) Terminator 2. Only the second one. lol

There are a lot of romance movies I love to re-view too (Officer & a Gentleman, You've Got Mail, Sleepless in Seattle).


----------



## bnapier (Apr 26, 2010)

Die Hard, Remember the Titans, Say Anything

"I gave her my heart...and she gave me a pen."


----------



## Liv James (Feb 16, 2011)

Con Air
My Cousin Vinny
The Sound of Music
The Parent Trap (the old one for a long time, and now the new one)
Housesitter
The Goonies


----------



## jherrick (Apr 1, 2011)

North by Northwest
The Breakfast Club
The Bodyguard
And for some reason, I really like Elizabethtown a lot.


----------



## StephenLivingston (May 10, 2011)

Star Wars
The Lord of the Rings
V for Vendetta
The Ten Commandments
The Wizard of Oz

I have seen all of these a few times and would be happy to watch them again.


----------



## SheaMacLeod (Apr 13, 2011)

There are a few I love to watch over and over:

Last Holiday (with Queen Latifah and LL Cool J... need I say more?)
Love Actually
The Princess Bride
Fifth Element
Pitch Black

And I'm definitely with the 5 hours of Colin Firth... A & E's Pride and Prejudice!

Of course, there's also Stephen King's The Stand.  I can't even tell you how many times I've seen it!


----------



## bnapier (Apr 26, 2010)

SheaMacLeod said:


> There are a few I love to watch over and over:
> 
> Last Holiday (with Queen Latifah and LL Cool J... need I say more?)
> Love Actually
> ...


Oh yeah, The Stand. Same here. The dream scenes in the cornfields are probably the scariest things ever aired on network TV.


----------



## SheaMacLeod (Apr 13, 2011)

bnapier said:


> Oh yeah, The Stand. Same here. The dream scenes in the cornfields are probably the scariest things ever aired on network TV.


Word! First time I saw those scenes I was creeped out so bad I had the blanket up over my head. Creepy corn scene are so much better with blankets.


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

Off the top of my head:  Shawshank Redemption, The Green Mile


----------



## BarbraAnnino (Jan 27, 2011)

Movies watched over and over again and quoted often at our house are:

Christmas Vacation - "I wouldn't be more surprised if I woke tomorrow with my head sewn to the carpet."
Funny Farm - "Three poker buddies knocking over a casino? The perfect crime!"
Midnight Run - "Is this Moron #1? Let me talk to Moron #2." Every character in this movie has golden dialog.


----------



## originalgrissel (Mar 5, 2010)

There are SOOOO many that I watch repeatedly but some of my faves are:

The Princess Bride (clearly a favorite among this crowd)
Ghostbusters (1 & 2)
Red Dawn (saw it in the theaters as a teenager & have seen it dozens of times since)
Pride & Prejudice mini-series w/Colin Firth (watched it so many times I can turn the sound down and just recite the lines myself)
Return to Me (So heartbreaking and hilarious and just amazingly well cast. Bonnie Hunt's directing is great too!)
Equilibrium (Gun-Kata...need I say more?)
Dune (1984 version)
The Ten Commandments (grew up watching it every Easter & own it now on DVD so I can watch it anytime I want to)
Any of the Lord of the Rings trilogy
It's a Wonderful Life (watch it every year on Christmas Eve while I wrap presents)
Ferris Bueller's Day Off
Wilby Wonderful
ST: Wrath of Khan 
ST: First Contact
Strictly Ballroom ("KEN RAILINGS IS A BALLOOM KING!")

If you saw our DVD collection you would realize this is a very small list of some of my faves.


----------



## Mark Adair (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow, great lists! Many on my list as well such as My Cousin Vinny, Ghostbusters, Casablanca, Raiders, Goonies, Maltese Falcon, Lethal Weapon (1st one) and many others. 

A couple of Bill Murray movies like Groundhog Day and What About Bob...


----------



## SheaMacLeod (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh, yes!  Dune!  I luuuurved that one.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Sep 16, 2010)

here are movies I won't get tired watching:

- Hitchcock's Rear Window
- The Goonies
- Amelie
- Despicable Me
- Raiders of the Lost Ark


----------



## Alex Sinclair (May 5, 2011)

Movies that I watch over and over again...? I am a big fan of, The Crow. I love that movie. One of my all time favourite movies is, Seven Samurai, which is one of the most well written stories I have ever seen. Over 3 hours long and the battle doesn't start until basically the last half an hour, but the first 2 and a half are amazing, as it is such a clever character story.


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

Aside from the uber popular ones (Princess Bride, the A&E Pride & Prejudice):

Charade
A Knight's Tale
Singing in the Rain
Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure

And others, of course, but those are a few.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

I thought of a couple more. 

All of the Pirates of the Caribbean movies
All of the Star Wars movies


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

In addition to the faves, have some of you seen "What's Up, Doc?" with Barbra Streisand, Ryan O'Neal, and Madeline Kahn? My husband and I laugh like fools every time we see this movie.

Another old favorite that I can't find any more: "Purple Hearts," with Ken Wahl and Cheryl Ladd. It's a tear-jerker that I love!


----------



## Kimberly Van Meter (Apr 22, 2011)

I love these movies, though some aren't exactly stellar cinema!

Overboard
Housesitter
Funny Farm
Baby Boom
Breakfast Club * exception to the stellar cinema comment!


Kim


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

My list:

Star Wars Trilogy
Back To The Future Trilogy
Love Actually (every December)
Pride & Prejudice (Both 1995 and 2005 versions)
Forest Gump
Lord Of The Rings Trilogy
Sherlock Holmes (2009)
Narnia: The Lion, The Witch, & The Wardrobe
Goonies
Harry Potter: The Sorcerer's Stone
My Big Fat Greek Wedding
Bridget Jones' Diary (1 and 2)
The American President
Love Comes Softly
Empire Of The Sun

I know there's more...

Tris


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Pride and Prejudice with Colin Firth *sigh
Persuasion
Bridget Jones there's that Colin Firth again  
North and South BBC Richard Armitage *sigh
Sense and Sensibility Alan Rickman *sigh

a few more but I have a mental block right now

Oh and since I was a kid I have to watch "Dinner for One (The 90th Birthday)" on New Years Eve. 
Its a german tradition. Thankfully its on Youtube.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I have loved The Princess Bride since I was 6 years old and dreamt of having my own 'Wesley'. And I wanted the _real_ Wesley, lol. (Cary Elwes is a hottie!)

I also love to watch:
Robin Hood Men in Tights.
Down With Love
Bridget Jones (1 & 2)
Nanny McPhee
Vernon and Irene Castle (oldie, but one of my fav's)
Singing in the Rain
Bewitched (I know it's cheesy, but I just loved it!)

And when I'm not feeling well, I usually watch these three:
My Fair Lady
Carousel
Oklahoma


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Kimberly Van Meter said:


> Housesitter


Goldie Hawn should have won an Oscar for her performance in that movie.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh, yes! Red Dawn, any Mel Brooks, Rodgers & Hammerstein...  Ah.


----------



## Syria Says... AKA Celia Can Read (Apr 16, 2010)

Hugh Grant movies. I can't help it... He's so charming and English. How can I change the channel?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Atunah said:


> Pride and Prejudice with Colin Firth *sigh
> Persuasion
> Bridget Jones there's that Colin Firth again
> North and South BBC Richard Armitage *sigh
> ...


I sense a pattern. *sigh (Love Colin Firth, myself. I even like What a Girl Wants. The end makes me cry every time.) Alan Rickman is spectacular in Sense and Sensibility, for sure.



Syria Says... said:


> Hugh Grant movies. I can't help it... He's so charming and English. How can I change the channel?


Love Hugh Grant, too.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Speaking of Red Dawn, they've remade it.  It's all shot and ready to go.  (Although they recently re-edited to change the bad guys from the Chinese to the North Koreans.)

It's delayed because of MGM's money problems.

Patrick Swaze's role is being played by Chris Hemsworth (Thor).  I'm looking forward to it.  Hopefully it will be out soon.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Did someone say Hugh Grant? 

Hugh Grant, Colin Firth and Alan Rickman--it's a trifecta of delight.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Karen Wojcik Berner said:


> Did someone say Hugh Grant?
> 
> Hugh Grant, Colin Firth and Alan Rickman--it's a trifecta of delight.


If you add Richard Armitage to that list I can die happy .

Whats that, a Quafecta?


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Harold And Maude.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Shakespeare in Love (I love everything about it, especially Joseph Fiennes)

Notting Hill
Four Weddings and a Funeral
Love Actually
(huge Richard Curtis fan)

Enchanted
Miss Pettigrew Lives for A Day
Junebug
(Amy Adams is brilliant)


----------



## StephenLivingston (May 10, 2011)

The Zeitgeist series is well worth a few viewings. You can watch them for free at www.zeitgeistmovie.com.
First watch Zeitgeist: The Movie, then Zeitgeist: Addendum, then Zeitgeist: Moving Forward.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Notting Hill
Pretty Woman
Man on Fire
Midnight In THe Garden of Good and Evil
The Score
Primal Fear


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

Memento

I get a different take on it each time I watch it.

It was originally a short story by the director's brother called Memento Mori. Keep meaning to check it out.


----------



## Stefanswit (May 9, 2011)

Total Recall. I know it's a bit cheesy, but Schwarzenegger was at his best back then.


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

I loved Total Recall.


----------



## Stefanswit (May 9, 2011)

Likewise. The plot was very engaging, and original.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Some of my favorites:

Wizard of Oz
Shrek
Toy Story
Dirty Dancing
Most of the James Bond movies


----------



## originalgrissel (Mar 5, 2010)

swolf said:


> Speaking of Red Dawn, they've remade it. It's all shot and ready to go. (Although they recently re-edited to change the bad guys from the Chinese to the North Koreans.)
> 
> It's delayed because of MGM's money problems.
> 
> Patrick Swaze's role is being played by Chris Hemsworth (Thor). I'm looking forward to it. Hopefully it will be out soon.


Yeah, I'd heard about the remake a while back. It has some great young actors in it that my kids and I really like, so I'm hoping it's good and lives up to my love for the original. I do so hate a remake that sucks.


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

Shawshank Redemption
Gone With The Wind
Casablanca
The Parent Trap (Lindsay Lohen version)
Gidget (wonderful first-love movie, and I've always loved the beach, so... )


Christmas Movies: A Christmas Story, Christmas Carol (Alistair Sim version, though I like others, too), Bishop's Wife (Cary Grant version), Holiday Inn (though we fast-forward through the offensive part and a couple of boring songs), The House Without a Christmas Tree, It's a Wonderful Life


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Odd that this thread was ressurected today, because Overboard was on TV earlier today.


----------

